# syrian hamster suddenly ill



## chimstbs (Jan 9, 2021)

For the past 3 days, my Syrian hamster who isn't even a year old yet suddenly became lethargic and not eating as much. Yesterday one of her eyes wouldn't open nor am I able to keep her still enough to wipe it to see if that helps, and now today I've spotted some light blood in her pee and blood near her tail. She also has a lump on the side of her, quite large. We contacted the vets and they've said the only appointment available is next Wednesday. What can I do???


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tell them that the animal is suffering and can't wait that long. They can't turn a suffering animal away. 

Is the blood coming from her vagina? Is there pus? Womb infection (pyometra) springs to mind. Hopefully it's not to late to save her but be prepared to PTS. Quality of life is important. 

Fingers crossed. Please let us know how she gets on.


----------



## chimstbs (Jan 9, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Tell them that the animal is suffering and can't wait that long. They can't turn a suffering animal away.
> 
> Is the blood coming from her vagina? Is there pus? Womb infection (pyometra) springs to mind. Hopefully it's not to late to save her but be prepared to PTS. Quality of life is important.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Please let us know how she gets on.


We managed to get her to the vet the day afterni posted that^ they said she has diarrhea and likely the lump may be due to a swollen abdomen due to the diarrhea. Currently shes being given antibiotics and it seems so far shes improving, shes moving around and eating and chewing her toys and going in her sand again. Hopefully the lump goes down soon as that seems to be leaving her unsteady at the moment. I'll have to update again once shes finished with her medication. hopefully theres a full recovery :')


----------



## chimstbs (Jan 9, 2021)

small update..i found her pretty lifeless out of nowhere and i'm struck between her having gone into sudden hibernation or death.. I've kept her with a heated sock to see how it goes ☹☹ Kinda shocked how rapidly this went downhill..


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear that it's gone downhill again! I hope she fights it and recovers!!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

How is she now?


----------



## chimstbs (Jan 9, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> How is she now?


unfortunately she died the same day  I'm honestly still confused how she went downhill so quickly, she was the nicest hamster i've ever had :")


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I


chimstbs said:


> unfortunately she died the same day  I'm honestly still confused how she went downhill so quickly, she was the nicest hamster i've ever had :")


I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. R.I.P


----------

